# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  ruta por varios embalses de las villuercas

## acros

el sábado salí con la moto a dar una vuelta e hice esta serie de fotos. lo pongo aquí para no abrir un hilo nuevo en cada embalse/río en el que he estado. hay unas fotos que no se corresponden con la cuenca del Guadiana, que son del Almonte por lo que debería estar en el Tajo.

la ruta fue más o menos ésta:
http://goo.gl/maps/Cws2k

La primera parada fue el embalse de Sierra Brava, entre zorita y Madrigalejo. A este pantano le llega un canal que mostraré más adelante. todavía no está al 100% y no está desembalsando.




de ahí, me fui a Logrosán y aunque en el mapa no me deja ponerlo en condiciones pasé por el embalse del Ruecas, del que no tengo fotos, y que estaba desembalsando agua, pero poquita. de ahí me fui a un embalse pequeñito que es el de Cubilar:







continúo....

----------


## acros

sigo...

de ahí me fui (tampoco aparece en el mapa) al azud del ruecas que es una mini-presa para llevar el agua que suelta el embalse del ruecas por el que pasé antes hasta el primero de sierra brava así como también al canal de las dehesas)





volvi sobre mis pasos a Cañamero donde paré a ver cómo iba el río Ruecas en la zona donde nos solemos ir a bañar en verano varias veces, y por supuesto llevaba mucha más agua. 





anda que no me he comido filetes empanaos y tortilla en esos bancos :-D

----------


## acros

sigo...

el agua que pasa por aquí proviene de la última presa visitada del día: embalse de Cancho del Fresno, en la cabecera del ruecas. este también está desembalsando agua porque está al 100%, al igual que el de Ruecas.






de aquí tiré para los Ibores hasta Castañar de Ibor, Robledollano y justo después de Retamosa paré de nuevo para ver el río Almonte que baja tal que así:




continuo....

----------


## acros

y por último entre Logrosan y Zorita paré la última vez para deleitarme con lo bonita que está la dehesa extremeña









eso es todo, espero que os haya gustado.

----------

